# Its snowing in England!!



## sister-ray (Nov 18, 2007)

im in shock looked out the window a few hours ago and it was just raining heavy, just looked out and theres a good layer of snow, we dont usually get snow till december or Jan/feb even later  I feel like going to bed and hibernating!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

Brrrr.... so far only a few flurries here in the Ottawa area.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

None here in Richmond but about 10cm up in Whistler which is only an hour drive away.


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

This has come from nowhere, the weather this morning said heavy rain all day, Ive just looked again on aol weather and it does now say snow, its looks pretty at the moment but Im glad im in here in the warm,, Im expecting to wake up to 6ft of the stuff as the weather is so unpredictable at the moment!!


----------



## Retired (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

None here at Cape Canaveral, so far  :hide:

But we're on the lookout!  eek:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

I'll send ours your way Steve


----------



## Rosa (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

None here in Northern California either.  Hope you enjoy it and are able to stay warm and dry. 
Rosa


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

Its started raining, side roads are slush and slippery fingers crossed it all gets washed away in time for my shopping day


----------



## braveheart (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Its snowing in england!!*

No snow in London. Just rain, and, um, more rain!


----------



## NightOwl (Nov 24, 2007)

No snow here and we're in the North of Scotland but we do live right next to the Gulf Stream so we don't get too much snow, but we do get heavy hail storms and extremely high winds. I've heard from rellies down south that it is sleeting there. 

NightOwl
PS Build a snowman for me!


----------



## Holly (Nov 24, 2007)

It is cold here, we are expecting snow.  Yikes...winter is arriving...:hissyfit:


----------

